# Maudslay Model Double Acting Oscillating Steam Engine



## cfellows (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm learning how to create drawings in Fusion 360, so thought I would start posting drawings of the Maudslay model steam engine I just finished.  The first part I made was the cylinder, so I thought I would start with a drawing for that.  Let me know if I've missed something or am doing something wrong.

Chuck


----------



## Engineville (Sep 8, 2018)

Fillet radius?


----------



## vederstein (Sep 9, 2018)

The series of .56 dimensions don`t touch, so we don`t know the thickness of the web between.  Also dimensioning this way allows for tolerance stack up.  When dimensioning in this fashion, GD&T is applicable. 

The thickness of the .72 dimension at the bottom doesn`t have a thickness.

It's probably not all that important for this hobby, but you asked for a critique and a machine shop would charge a fortune to make this part.  The .3 flat makes this an impossible part to machine without an EDM machine.  Inside sharp corners are a no no.

...Ved.


----------



## tornitore45 (Sep 10, 2018)

When I was tacking mechanical drafting course, before the Beatles where popular, I used a trick to add all dimensions to a part.
I mentally envision to build the part, so first thing was to give the three dimensions for the blank. Then mentally machine the part, one small detail at the time.
The teacher of that course was a peculiar fellow, I think he said no more that 20 words the entire course year. He had a fat under-chin that giggled when he shake his had for every error he found on the drawing. He put a cross in the region and you had to figure and correct.


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 11, 2018)

Looks like you off to a good start, I bet that is a real learning curve, Mauro, I took a drafting course like you many moons ago but did not do it for a living, some stay in the brain but a lot has dimmed since then, we have come a long ways from the bird beak.


----------



## Foozer (Nov 12, 2018)

Detail B is a fit in piece?
0.3 - 0.24 -> 0.06
Fillets 0.060 ?
2.25 - ((0.56*3)+(0.24*2)/2  -> 0.045
Two center web thickness - 0.045?
Have to guess for the lip on the bottom 0.060?

Good homework assign - Can I draw this in Fusion . . .


----------



## GKNIPP (Dec 2, 2018)

Chuck, are you selling plans for this engine?  If so, could you please send info.  Thank you.

Greg


----------

